# A Stalkerware Firm Is Leaking Real-Time Screenshots



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

A Stalkerware Firm Is Leaking Real-Time Screenshots of People's Phones Online

https://www.vice.com/en/article/m7ezj8/stalkerware-leaking-phone-screenshots-pctattletale


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I hate - *HATE *- companies like this providing such software under the auspices of checking in on kids, spouses, or employees. Many times, they're used by domestic abusers to track their victims, but I'm sure such companies couldn't give a hoot.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

lochlomonder said:


> *I hate* - *HATE *- *companies like this providing such software under the auspices of checking in on kids, spouses, or employees.* Many times, they're used by domestic abusers to track their victims, but I'm sure such companies couldn't give a hoot.


So do I!


----------

